# How can I build an enclosure



## kerryann (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi 
I was just wondering if anyone could advise me on how to build a safe outdoor enclosure. 
One of my bearded dragons has just woken up and is really agitated. She keeps scratching on the front of the tank and her beard goes really black. When I let her out she runs straight to the glass door and starts scratching at that as well. She seems to want to be outside. 
I would like to make an outdoor enclosure where she can go for an hour or so a day, but I have 2 dogs and would need it to be really safe. Has anyone got one outside that I could maybe get a photo of or maybe some other ideas? 
Thanks 
Kerry


----------



## hornet (Sep 9, 2007)

is it an adult? If so sounds like a he, not a she. Avairys are the best thing to use.


----------



## kerryann (Sep 9, 2007)

Definitely a girl she laid eggs last year. What sort of aviary she is only pretty small ?


----------



## hornet (Sep 9, 2007)

black beard is normally associated with boys but could also be a sign of bad mood, any fully covered avairy wil be fine, mine is about 3x2x2m


----------



## kerryann (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks i'll investigate that, she does seem to be a strange mood and the beard turns really black when she gets agitated. i thought she was a male until she laid eggs


----------



## mertle (Sep 9, 2007)

I built one on stilts with casters on the bottom for mine, he loves it in there, goes out nearly every day, the dogs can't get him as he is up higher, and i can wheel him around to get the most of the sun, 

Mine scratches to go outside too, he is a boy ans his name ia Stumpy, here are a couple of pics, hope they help!

I am getting an aviary or building my own outside enclosure soon and will post pics when done!


----------

